# Anyone know where to get A/D converters for a Yamaha Promix 01?



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Looking for either the converters themselves, or someone who can replace them. I only have a few weeks to get this done, so that's a factor as well.

If I don't find them, I guess it's time to replace the board.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I never even thought to call Westbury - Thanks.

This board is old and I've outboarded the PSU, so I'd rather get the parts and do it myself. I use it for small live gigs, and haven't found a 16 channel digital board to replace it with - most don't have the feature set to work well in live situations (16 mic inputs, 2 FX & 2 monitor sends).


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've never seen those, but I looked them up and they are like six grand.

I use the litttle 16 channel digital board for walk-ins and opening acts where I bring a snake, mics, cables, stands and a splitter/injector and patch into an existing rig. I don't do these types of gigs that often, and they usually don't pay more than $300 a night - so it would probably take a year or two for one of these to pay for itself. 95% of the shows I do I just walk in and someone else is paying for the gear, or I'm huffing in someone else's gear.

If I replace the ProMix, I think I'll be looking into an O2R V2, I've seen a few go for less than a grand (used of course). If I was putting together something that was going to work more often, I wouldn't have a problem laying out more cash, but I know its just going to sit doing nothing most of the time.


----------

